# Coopers Canadian Blonde suggested improvements



## Ben Hardman (24/10/17)

Hey Crew.

Hope your well.

Currently have my mangrove jacks lager in day 3 of fermentation and the airlocks showing its going healthily.

What suggestions for my second beer kit? 

IE steeping grains, different yeast, steeping hops - brews been sitting comfortably at 18 degrees got a couple of towels around it to hide it from heat and cold.

As its my second brew after 10 years absent who can give me some tips and what additional equipment I should get.

Stocked up on the international series and coopers brew enhancer 2 as big w had 20% off so also got an the family secret amber ale, cervaza and europeon lager, plus all the carbonation drops, pet bottles(young kids so avoiding bottle bombs til my technique is right) and bits and pieces coming out of my arse!

Any tips for a novice to improve would be great, have a great bottle shop down the road that has all the bits and ends luckily - located in Sutherland shops at Kirrawee so happily close.

Will also be grabbing my second fermentor and tubing this week as have always racked.

Sorry about the longer than expected speel.

Cheers all.


----------



## mtb (24/10/17)

Recommendation 1 for me would be a fermentation fridge. You're fermenting a lager yeast at 18C which is high for a lager, you're going to get unwanted esters.
Since you bottle, this fridge is handy twofold. After the fermentation is done, simply adjust the temp controller to 2C and chill your beer without having to move it elsewhere. Cold crash for a few days before bottling and you'll greatly improve your clarity.
Recommendation 2 is wort oxygenation. Lengthy but very convincing thread here - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/get-into-o2-guys-if-youre-serious-about-nicer-beer.92900/
Recommendation 3 (but kinda a continuation of 1) is to start using biofine if you haven't already - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/biofine.95697/


----------



## Ben Hardman (24/10/17)

Mate no way I am going a fridge for brewing initially maybe in 12 months. Will check thread.

Will definitely look at more less excessive ways for temp control though.

Cheers for the advice but more after very basic stuff initially as stated in OP.


----------



## mtb (24/10/17)

I took basic to mean cheap - and with some searching/elbow grease you can get a fridge for under $50.
If by "cheap" you mean requiring little to no effort to implement.. definitely wort oxygenation.


----------



## Ben Hardman (24/10/17)

Apologies mate, didn't meant to come across as offensive.

Mrs is glad I have a new hobby, but bringing home a second fridge could push the friendship a bit there


What's the method for wort oxydisation?


----------



## mtb (24/10/17)

All good. Detail is in the thread I linked above, but basically, before pitching yeast you aerate the wort using a diffusion stone connected to an O2 bottle and O2 regulator. The increased oxygen saturation of the wort has a myriad of positive effects which are also described in the thread.
You can pick up the parts for varying costs, there are many options in that department and many are discussed in the O2 thread. I won't link to a specific supplier here since I cheated and bought mine off another guy, so I have no preference myself.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (24/10/17)

If a fridge is out of the question, there are other ways to keep your fermenting beer at a more suitable temp, ice bath with wet towels is one way. More labour intensive and not as accurate, but plenty of us have done it that way during our early brewing days.
Another option is to use a Saison yeast, these are great for fermenting at higher temperatures.
Steeping some grains and using some hops for flavour/aroma is a good idea. As is using better yeasts than those that come with the cans.
Oxygen is important, but there are probably dozens of things that you should get right before going down that path.
Aeration, by splashing the wort will suffice for the time being.
Not sure that you need to rack, unless you're bulk priming, otherwise it's an unnecessary step that could introduce infection or oxidise your beer.

There are a few great books that are well worth reading, John Palmer's - How to Brew, is a good place to start.


----------



## Ben Hardman (24/10/17)

Cheers guys really appreciate the responses.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/17)

This is what I do for temperature - a soft esky bag and an ice-brick (zipped up inside). Keeps it down below 18 during a warm day. Good for normal beer, not so much for making lager.


----------



## Garagebrew (25/10/17)

If you're bottling I couldn't rate a bottle tree highly enough and you can buy a spray pump attachment to sit on top for your sanitizer. 

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New...%3A5082fb2e15f0abd99d1ca0c5fffdfc0d%7Ciid%3A2

A quick search on eBay brings this up but you may be able to find creeper especially if you go second hand, from memory my spray attachment cost me $25 from the local brew shop and the tree roughly $30.
Anything that makes bottling more efficient is worth it.
Good luck with the brew, Canadian Blonde goes well in summer.


----------



## wereprawn (25/10/17)

Does your lady enjoy a beer or two? A sure winner for the women is to make the Canadian Blonde or Mexican Cervesa Kit, throw the kit yeast to the shit-house, buy some US-05 or MJ42 yeast, ferment as close to 18 as you can manage and throw 40 grams of Galaxy hops after in fermentation has finished for 2-4 days. Include her in your hobby to some extent. After she is suitably impressed by your awesome brewing skill, inform her that WE can make all sorts of fantastic beers, ciders, ginger beers ect, but to do this WE will need a fermentation fridge and temp controller, with summer just around the corner and all. The great thing is it will only cost US the price of 1-2 cartons of beer.


----------



## mtb (25/10/17)

wereprawn makes an excellent point. Or make a couple bottles of mead - chicks love mead.


----------



## Feldon (25/10/17)

Garagebrew said:


> If you're bottling I couldn't rate a bottle tree highly enough and you can buy a spray pump attachment to sit on top for your sanitizer.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New-Bottle-Tree-63-Bottle-Rinser-Washer-Sanitiser-Home-Brew-Supply-Kit/291725702295?hash=item43ec34f497:g:8HIAAOSwJQdW~bbR&_trkparms=pageci%3A0ffb105f-b90b-11e7-a53e-74dbd180816d%7Cparentrq%3A5082fb2e15f0abd99d1ca0c5fffdfc0d%7Ciid%3A2
> 
> ...



Just be aware the postage is $100 on that ebay link.


----------



## Matplat (25/10/17)

You can get fridges cheaper than $50, most I have paid for one is $20, the rest were free! A temp controller can be built for $30 or bought for $50.

It will make the biggest difference to your beer for minimal cost, and you won't have to **** around swapping out ice blocks etc. The cost of running one pales in comparison to the money you save by not buying commercial beer. I have four on the go plus our main fridge in the house, and I still don't feel bad about it!


----------



## mtb (25/10/17)

Matplat said:


> A temp controller can be built for $30


$13.15 with free postage - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-...045081?hash=item51ea95ed19:g:wngAAOSw8oFXynsM

I'd say OP might be reamed by the wife for taking up space, more than splashing out the cash


----------



## Ben Hardman (25/10/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> This is what I do for temperature - a soft esky bag and an ice-brick (zipped up inside). Keeps it down below 18 during a warm day. Good for normal beer, not so much for making lager.
> 
> View attachment 109179



Anyone know where to get a soft esky bag from none at kmart bunnings ect


----------



## Digga (25/10/17)

mtb said:


> $13.15 with free postage - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-...045081?hash=item51ea95ed19:g:wngAAOSw8oFXynsM
> 
> I'd say OP might be reamed by the wife for taking up space, more than splashing out the cash


You will need a few extension cords $2ea and a jiffy box of sorts to hide all the electrical wires $10 and some glands $4 that's pretty close to $30 + a bit of time to build.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> Anyone know where to get a soft esky bag from none at kmart bunnings ect


ebay. search extra large cooler bag.

but check size to fit fermenter and postage cost:

I'll go a fridge and temp controller if I could too, but likely moving house soon - so don't want the clutter.


----------



## Garagebrew (26/10/17)

Feldon said:


> Just be aware the postage is $100 on that ebay link.



Jesus, how did I miss that!?
You must get to keep the delivery man or something...
Good pick up Feldon.


----------



## Grott (26/10/17)

mtb said:


> might be reamed by the wife



Does that hurt?


----------



## mtb (26/10/17)

Grott said:


> Does that hurt?


Gets easier over time


----------



## Ben Hardman (26/10/17)

Good grief if I lugged home another fridge would be murdered. Sadly she hates, beers, once I get a bit of stock up will hit you lads up on how to do some decent cider and meads, though by that time will probably be able to lager without the fridge lol.


----------



## Ben Hardman (26/10/17)

Anyone has any of those big style esky bags in South of Sydney, Liverpool area, or Even St George area, happy to pay a reasonably price if anyone has any spare ideally 2 lol for fermentation.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (27/10/17)

If you're stuck, just buy a couple of those supermarket cool bags. You'll need 2 for each fermenter - one on bottom, one on top - duct tape around the middle. Swap ice bricks out twice a day.


----------



## Rod (27/10/17)

_*Abbey Ale*_

_(23 Litres)_



_*Ingredients:*_

_1 x 1.7kg International Series Canadian Blonde_

_1 x 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Light Malt Extract_

_1 x 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt_

_1 x 200g Crystal Malt Grain_

_1 x 12g Styrian Goldings Hop Pellets_

_1 x 11g Lallemand Abbaye Yeast Sachet_

_1 x 250g Coopers Carbonation Drops_

_Colour: GoldenBody: MediumBitterness: Low/MediumApprox. Alcohol Level: 6.0% ABVNaturally Carbonated: Natural_



_*Step 1*: Mix_

_The day before: Line a pot (at least 4 litres) with a mesh cleaning cloth (pulled straight fromt he pack), then add the cracked grain and 2 litres of cold water._

_Fit the lid and sit in the fridge for 24 hours._

_Remove from the fridge then gather up the corners of the mesh cloth and lift, allowing the liquid to drain from the grain back into the pot._

_Transfer the liquid to a good sized pot (around 8 litres) and bring to the boil with a further 2 litres of water and the 500g of Light Dry Malt._

_Once at the boil, add the Styrian Goldings Hop pellets and boil for 10 mins._

_Set the pot in a cold/ice water bath to cool then strain into a fermenting vessel (FV)_

_Add the Canadian Blonde and Light Malt Extract to the FV, stir to dissolve then top up with cool water to the 20 litre mark and stir thoroughly._

_Check the brew temperature and top up to the 23 litre mark with warm or cold water (refridgerated if necessary) to get as close as possible to 21C._

_Sprinkle the Abbaye and brew can yeast then fit the lid._



_*Step 2*: Brew_

_Try to ferment at 21C._

_Fermentation has finished once the specific gravity is stable over 2 days. It should finish around the 1010 – 1014 mark._



_*Step 3*: Bottle_

_Bottle the brew with 2 carbonation drops per 740ml - 750ml bottle (priming rate of 8g per litre)._



_*Step 4:* Enjoy_

_Allow to condition for at least 2 weeks in the bottle. Try a bottle early but if you can, keep a few aside to experience how this brew develops over time!_

_Expect the alcohol content to be around 6.0% ABV._


----------



## Rod (27/10/17)

_*Abbey Ale*_

_(23 Litres)_



_*Ingredients:*_

_1 x 1.7kg International Series Canadian Blonde_

_1 x 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Light Malt Extract_

_1 x 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt_

_1 x 200g Crystal Malt Grain_

_1 x 12g Styrian Goldings Hop Pellets_

_1 x 11g Lallemand Abbaye Yeast Sachet_

_1 x 250g Coopers Carbonation Drops_

_Colour: GoldenBody: MediumBitterness: Low/MediumApprox. Alcohol Level: 6.0% ABVNaturally Carbonated: Natural_



_*Step 1*: Mix_

_The day before: Line a pot (at least 4 litres) with a mesh cleaning cloth (pulled straight fromt he pack), then add the cracked grain and 2 litres of cold water._

_Fit the lid and sit in the fridge for 24 hours._

_Remove from the fridge then gather up the corners of the mesh cloth and lift, allowing the liquid to drain from the grain back into the pot._

_Transfer the liquid to a good sized pot (around 8 litres) and bring to the boil with a further 2 litres of water and the 500g of Light Dry Malt._

_Once at the boil, add the Styrian Goldings Hop pellets and boil for 10 mins._

_Set the pot in a cold/ice water bath to cool then strain into a fermenting vessel (FV)_

_Add the Canadian Blonde and Light Malt Extract to the FV, stir to dissolve then top up with cool water to the 20 litre mark and stir thoroughly._

_Check the brew temperature and top up to the 23 litre mark with warm or cold water (refridgerated if necessary) to get as close as possible to 21C._

_Sprinkle the Abbaye and brew can yeast then fit the lid._



_*Step 2*: Brew_

_Try to ferment at 21C._

_Fermentation has finished once the specific gravity is stable over 2 days. It should finish around the 1010 – 1014 mark._



_*Step 3*: Bottle_

_Bottle the brew with 2 carbonation drops per 740ml - 750ml bottle (priming rate of 8g per litre)._



_*Step 4:* Enjoy_

_Allow to condition for at least 2 weeks in the bottle. Try a bottle early but if you can, keep a few aside to experience how this brew develops over time!_

_Expect the alcohol content to be around 6.0% ABV._


----------



## Rod (27/10/17)

sorry hit the button twice


----------



## koshari (27/10/17)

Just get a 120l bar fridge Ben. Camaflage it and tell the missus its a cabinet. She dont have to know there is a compressor in it at all. They will generally fit a 25l fermenter. And they go cheap very o ften.

I hate to sound repetitive but Mtb is really on the money here they are the most important aspect in temp control.


----------



## knucklebusters (29/10/17)

I'm drinking a Canadian Blonde currently........well not right at this point of time as i'm at work 
It is a very tasty and easy beer to drink and has had great reviews from everyone that's had one.

Coopers Canadian Blonde 
Coopers Light Extract can 1.5kg
200g Caramunich
150g Maltodextrin
20g each of Cascade and Galaxy @ 10mins
US05 Rehydrated

ABV 4.8%

Brewed at 18 for 15 days in temp controlled fridge.


----------



## Ben Hardman (29/10/17)

Sounds great, created a yeast started to start so had a huge amount of yeast to put in there, just using the kit yeast.

Coopers Brew Enhancer 2.
200g steeped light malt.

OG 1.048.

Got some cascade hops to dry hop with after racking.

At the moment doing the wet towel method in a bath half filled with water plus wet towels(will sanatise both fermenters there, have my mangrove jacks just about after adding finings y'day.

Comfortably at 18 for both of them.


----------



## Ben Hardman (29/10/17)

Rod said:


> _*Abbey Ale*_
> 
> _(23 Litres)_
> 
> ...



Cheers for the recipe both look great!


----------



## PaulG79 (6/11/17)

If you're looking for basic stuff to improve kits & bits brews you can't go past hops, even just the teabag finishing ones make a huge difference. I've found most of the kit beers taste quite nice on their own but you for sure know you're drinking home brew. Hops make all the difference. 

Obviously temp control but everyone's already discussed that. I got a fridge for free off my brother in law so lucky me but there are plenty of other options that would work. What about wrapping the FV up in a sleeping bag and stuffing ice bricks down the insides? Wet towels sound like an annoying mess to me. Other suggestions I've seen are to pop it on the concrete floor in the garage, the concrete keeps to a fairly even temperature apparently. 

Something I'm having fun experimenting with are the Coopers recipe of the month (ROTM) packs, it's an easy all in one option to experiment with different grains and hops and flavours, I've been doing so many the house is full of bottles. There hasn't been a single one that hasn't turned out nice, one or two I don't like as much as others but they've all been drinkable, tasty brews.


----------



## barls (6/11/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> Anyone has any of those big style esky bags in South of Sydney, Liverpool area, or Even St George area, happy to pay a reasonably price if anyone has any spare ideally 2 lol for fermentation.


I've got a spare 100 can cooler you can have for 10 bucks. but I'm up in ryde,


----------



## Ben Hardman (11/12/17)

mtb said:


> Recommendation 1 for me would be a fermentation fridge. You're fermenting a lager yeast at 18C which is high for a lager, you're going to get unwanted esters.
> Since you bottle, this fridge is handy twofold. After the fermentation is done, simply adjust the temp controller to 2C and chill your beer without having to move it elsewhere. Cold crash for a few days before bottling and you'll greatly improve your clarity.
> Recommendation 2 is wort oxygenation. Lengthy but very convincing thread here - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/get-into-o2-guys-if-youre-serious-about-nicer-beer.92900/
> Recommendation 3 (but kinda a continuation of 1) is to start using biofine if you haven't already - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/biofine.95697/



mtb, great news mate got a fermentation bar fridge with a stc temp control, currently brewing a coopers Canadian blonde again(first ones good after 5 weeks in bottle.) brewing with kit yeast at 18 degrees. (suggested amount)

Also improved my technique to doing good yeast starters as well.

Remember how I said I used pet bottles, lesson to self, tighten properly, had undercarbonated beer and just had to retighten the lid on over 250 pet bottles(including ciders and ginger beers).

Grabbed 2 aussie pales and another Canadian blonde with brew enhancer 3. also carapilse specialty grains. Once I've done that and got enough stock for a few months planning on biab!

20% of coopers range @ big w at the moment for any at the kits stage.

QUESTION, BROUGHT A 100G OF CASCADE, PLANNING ON RACKING COLD CRASHING THE BLONDE AT 2 DEGREE'S FOR A WEEK AT 2-3 DEGREES. SHOULD I USE A HOP SOCK FOR THE HOPS OR JUST TOSS IN 10G IN SECONDARY.


----------



## wereprawn (11/12/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> mtb, great news mate got a fermentation bar fridge with a stc temp control, currently brewing a coopers Canadian blonde again(first ones good after 5 weeks in bottle.) brewing with kit yeast at 18 degrees. (suggested amount)
> 
> Also improved my technique to doing good yeast starters as well.
> 
> ...


Neither, secondary is pointless in your situation. Let at least 20 g swim free in the fv for a few days after or just before fg, crash for a couple of days and bottle.


----------



## malt junkie (11/12/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> mtb, great news mate got a fermentation bar fridge with a stc temp control, currently brewing a coopers Canadian blonde again(first ones good after 5 weeks in bottle.) brewing with kit yeast at 18 degrees. (suggested amount)
> 
> Also improved my technique to doing good yeast starters as well.
> 
> ...


call it 20G, if they're naked (no bag) you'll get better usage. Also when bottling take care to eliminate oxygen take up. Looks like the slippery slope has claimed another victim, welcome aboard!


----------



## Ben Hardman (11/12/17)

How come racking is pointless?

Cheers mate, my early beers are making the right noises, still pissed at the bottle tightening but anyways.

Also guys using a carboy so will need to syphon into a regular fermenter to bottle, any point in leaving in the fermenter for a day or to settle or can I do same night?


----------



## mtb (11/12/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> How come racking is pointless?


A better question to ask is - why do it, as opposed to why not.
There's a couple of big reasons why not; oxidisation and increased infection risk.



Ben Hardman said:


> using a carboy so will need to syphon into a regular fermenter to bottle, any point in leaving in the fermenter for a day or to settle or can I do same night?


No point leaving it in the bottling vessel unless you want it to drop clear(er). Also why use the carboy at all? A 30L water drum from Bunnings makes for a great fermenter, and for less than $30.


----------



## wereprawn (11/12/17)

Ben Hardman said:


> How come racking is pointless?
> 
> Cheers mate, my early beers are making the right noises, still pissed at the bottle tightening but anyways.
> 
> Also guys using a carboy so will need to syphon into a regular fermenter to bottle, any point in leaving in the fermenter for a day or to settle or can I do same night?



Is there any way you can hook your bottling wand up to the end of your syphon? It'd make bottling easier,quicker and decrease problems associated with racking.


----------



## mtb (11/12/17)

wereprawn said:


> Is there any way you can hook your bottling wand up to the end of your syphon? It'd make bottling easier,quicker and decrease problems associated with racking.


I have a setup for this exact purpose. I use it to bottle my meads. Bit of a pain in the ass though.. you have to rely on your bottling wand being fairly watertight when the spring is not depressed. Being full of beer I don't see how it could be that depressed anyway.


----------



## Ben Hardman (11/12/17)

mtb said:


> A better question to ask is - why do it, as opposed to why not.
> There's a couple of big reasons why not; oxidisation and increased infection risk.
> 
> 
> No point leaving it in the bottling vessel unless you want it to drop clear(er). Also why use the carboy at all? A 30L water drum from Bunnings makes for a great fermenter, and for less than $30.



Already brought them and they fit in my fridge perfectly. And yeah like a clear beer.


----------



## SeeFar (12/12/17)

Great thread for other Kit-n-Bitters, thanks for the advice.

If it's one thing I've learned it's that cold crashing is relevant for kit brews. I thought it was more for all grainers.




*Off to search Gumtree for a fridge and find a mate with a trailer.....


----------



## mtb (12/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Great thread for other Kit-n-Bitters, thanks for the advice.
> 
> If it's one thing I've learned it's that cold crashing is relevant for kit brews. I thought it was more for all grainers.
> 
> ...


Cold crashing is relevant wherever you have flocculants, ie yeast. Granted all grainers also have proteins and other crud to remove, we all have suspended yeast in our beer that isn't quickly removed at warmer temps.

As for the fridge.. I may have something for you there.


----------



## SeeFar (12/12/17)

Please, do go on!


----------



## Grott (12/12/17)

[/QUOTE]As for the fridge.. I may have something for you there.[/QUOTE]

I wonder?


----------



## mtb (12/12/17)

Yeah, and this one actually works!

.. nah I'll get my commercial fridge set up properly before getting rid of my old fridges. @SeeFar I will let you know in a few weeks if I still have it.


----------

